# Colubrids > Hognose >  She's no longer a possible Het

## tjohn310

I kept a normal out of my het to het mix and got to breed it to an Albino male this year. It worked in my favor!

These little guys always warm my heart right out of the egg. Sharing a little of that warmth

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-07-2019),Craiga 01453 (07-06-2019),_dakski_ (07-07-2019),_Dianne_ (07-07-2019),dr del (07-06-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (07-06-2019),John1982 (07-07-2019),Mirakuru (07-06-2019),PitOnTheProwl (07-06-2019),_richardhind1972_ (07-07-2019),_Sonny1318_ (07-07-2019),Timelugia (07-06-2019),_Toad37_ (07-06-2019)

----------


## doc3362003

> I kept a normal out of my het to het mix and got to breed it to an Albino male this year. It worked in my favor!
> 
> These little guys always warm my heart right out of the egg. Sharing a little of that warmth
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


Beautiful  !!  Once you have these feeding will any be for sale ?

Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (07-07-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

SWEET!   :Good Job:

----------

